# The movie comes out this Saturday



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow... that sure went by fast.  So anyway, the AC movie is comming out in 4 days!


----------



## Knightshot (Dec 12, 2006)

in theaters for japan or U.S?


----------



## ƒish (Dec 13, 2006)

If someone could get me a copy where they mute the characters and just have subtitles, i'd give you a hug.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2006)

Knightshot said:
			
		

> in theaters for japan or U.S?


 Japan.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 13, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Knightshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pfffft. <_<


----------



## Dreamcat (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought it was canceled...but cool stuff, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Bromley (Dec 13, 2006)

An AC movie? Wow, that's odd. What is it even about? AC never had any kind of plot.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bromley said:
			
		

> An AC movie? Wow, that's odd. What is it even about? AC never had any kind of plot.


 I'm not really sure... but it about someone who... ok, I'm not really sure actually...  :gyroidsurprised: Maybe there's some sort of love story... I need to look into it more =o


----------



## SL92 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29


I just needed to repeat it for you. >_<


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 13, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Crossing_%28film%29


I just needed to repeat it for you. >_< [/quote]
 Indeed. What WILL happen on the Snow Festival?


----------



## Bromley (Dec 13, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bromley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A love story between Nook and Mable maybe? j/k, but somethng like that would be funny.

The plot seems, odd. Why not just play the game?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2006)

Bromley said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a movie based on a game.


----------



## Bromley (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I know. At least movies based on games like Resident Evil had a decent plot. A game like AC just isn't something good to base a movie on. Then again, this is Japan. They're kinda crazy.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 14, 2006)

._. Someone must go and save them Japanese people! I know, we can get Chedder Boy to save them!


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm... A movie that's based on a game... And the game is AC?

We all know how this one turns out.

Seriously... Of all games, it had to be AC?  Why not Zelda?  Why not Metroid?  Why not Fire Emblem?  Those games at least have plots, but an AC movie will have to have a plot made specifically for the movie.  And speaking of videogame movies, is there truly a single videogame movie that's above average?  Or even average?

I'm not bashing it because it's anime.  In fact, I like some kinds of anime.  But the fact of the matter is that AC does definitely NOT deserve its own movie not only because the franchise is underdeveloped and relatively new, but because the games lack plot...


----------



## Bromley (Dec 14, 2006)

My thoughts exactly.

I don't think the Resident Evil movies did too well but I think Doom did good.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 14, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hmm... A movie that's based on a game... And the game is AC?
> 
> We all know how this one turns out.
> 
> ...


 Zelda has a movie coming.    			 I lost the link though. It's based on OoT though.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 15, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2006)

I subscribe to the official AC movie site, and I just got an email from them, of course in Japanese.  Well this is what google says it translates to:



> 1>Finally tomorrow release! <2>When theater edition


----------



## SL92 (Dec 15, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hmm... A movie that's based on a game... And the game is AC?
> 
> We all know how this one turns out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, why not Zelda


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh and I think the "cute present" or whatever might be this:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 15, 2006)

So the first 700000 get them. Aweosme.


"first-come limited 700,000 name which comes to view in the cinema, presenting the


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] So the first 700000 get them. Aweosme.


"first-come limited 700,000 name which comes to view in the cinema, presenting the


----------

